# are there free 'speech to text' programs for mac?



## bobbybellpepper (Dec 10, 2008)

that is what I'd like to know.


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 26, 2008)

They come built-in on your mac as "Accessibility Options"! 
http://www.apple.com/accessibility/macosx/vision.html


----------



## elander (Dec 26, 2008)

@natobasso: maybe you should try to read the headline again...

As far as I know there are no free applications, though a few open source projects are still active (ISIP, Julius, HTK and Sphinx to name a few).

MacSpeech is probably the best available application right now, but it's $199...


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 26, 2008)

Other thread here:
http://macosx.com/forums/mac-os-x-system-mac-software/240702-speech-text-software.html

More on Mac Speech Recognition here:
http://www.appleology.com/2006/01/01/tips-for-mac-os-x-speech-recognition/


----------

